# Sensitive subject...bleaching cream



## overthehill053 (Nov 28, 2015)

Just a guy looking for some help here.  Didn't know where to start so I  landed in this forum.  Hopefully I'm not causing too much of an  intrusion. 


   	Anyhow I am looking for a good bleaching cream (or whatever to get the  job done) to help in the (ahem) nether regions that tend to darken as we  get older.  Have used a cream before called Esoterica that didn't seem  to work well, although it may have been out of date. 


   	Any suggestions please?  Thank you.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 28, 2015)

Lemon juice is a natural lighter and it works!!!


----------

